# ???s on gulp shrimp under a popping cork



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok - I am normally a topwater, corky, plastics type of guy, but I recently got a kayak and have been fishing water a lot shallower than we normally fish out of a 20 Mako. Last weekend the oysters forced me to use a cork to fish a gulp. Really the first time I have done that. I did pretty well on flounder and reds. I still put the gulp on an 1/8th oz jig head.

But this got me wondering - in two foot of water - would this rig not be more effective on just a hook rather than the jig head?

Would not the gulp fall more realisticly? Get more action per pop of the cork? I was thinking about even rigging one Florida style.

Anyone do this?


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

To me , 2 ft of water is to shallow for a cork, I always just tie on a jig or lure without a cork if im that shallow, even with live bait we just freeline from the kayaks .


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Try going to a weedless weight-shank style of hook. You can control how the bait drops and can fish it through grass and over shell without hang-ups. Always use a floro leader over shell.....Get a sturdy hook if you are catching reds.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Miles2Fish said:


> Try going to a weedless weight-shank style of hook. You can control how the bait drops and can fish it through grass and over shell without hang-ups. Always use a floro leader over shell.....Get a sturdy hook if you are catching reds.


This is good advice. I use 30 lb leader for reds. But I use 1/8th jigs under popping cork almost exclusively and they work well.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

bigbarr said:


> To me , 2 ft of water is to shallow for a cork, I always just tie on a jig or lure without a cork if im that shallow, even with live bait we just freeline from the kayaks .


That works great if it isnt windy but when it is windy a popping cork will out fish your method 4 to 1. And windy is all it is around here on the coast!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

With a popping cork I usually match the weight of my jig head to water depth/ leader length.....skinny water= short leader and 1/8th or 1/16th jig head....opposite applies for deeper water and longer leaders......


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

I like to oval Mauler style rig with a weightless worm hook and a split shot 6" up. Gives it a more natural up/down action. Works great for me.


----------



## browntownguy (Apr 12, 2011)

*Gulp on popping cork*

Try a circle hook, 4/0 will work well at end of leader, my leader is usually about 18" long. Might change leader length depending on water depth, don't usually go less than 12". Attach a split shot about 1/2 up leader, hook your gulp through the nose are. Bait falls very slowly when you pop cork, stays in strike zone for a while. Circle hook works well, fish get hooked in corner, real easy to release any undersized fish.


----------



## browntownguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Larry G hit the nail on the head. I use circle hook, but just a matter of preference.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

> a weightless worm hook and a split shot 6" up. Gives it a more natural up/down action


I think that this is the type of presentation that I want. Will give a try next time.



> To me , 2 ft of water is to shallow for a cork, I always just tie on a jig or lure without a cork if im that shallow, even with live bait we just freeline from the kayaks .


Problem with just throwing a gulp(or plastic) on a jig head without a cork was that I was getting snagged on the reef just about every cast. Then I would have to unhook from the anchor and paddle right into the middle of the nervous bait and shad that was getting kicked out of the water to unsnag. Not something that I wanted to do.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

a small mauler or even a small popping cork in great in less than 2 feet of water. 

Sid Walsh (Walshes Guide and Tackle in Flour Bluff) also makes a small clear bubble float with a rattle in it for fishing the grass flats in less than 2 feet. I suppose it would work on the upper coast with good water clarity. 

weghtless or with a split shot does result in a more natural presentation.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*split shot*



LarryG said:


> I like to oval Mauler style rig with a weightless worm hook and a split shot 6" up. Gives it a more natural up/down action. Works great for me.


 X2


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I use a big Cajun thunder in 2-3 ft of water. Maybe that's too aggressive. I might downsize just to experiment. Gulp and popping cork have saved many a day for me.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Cork*

My go to is.The cigar looking float that they use in fresh water there sold on 3 per pac with or without weight.I use w/o about 3" long total(weighted cast better but they want to heli when cast) usually flo orange or limon color with little plastic spring loaded wire on each end.Cost .99 to 1.99 per pac.Rigging the way I do it: no leader 30# pp tied to quick swirl with swivel attached to line then a swirl on 1/8 or 1/4 jig.Then move up line to what depth you want, clip on cork if it wants to slip make an extra loop around the wire clip.I do not consider it a popping rig its pretty quiet but when you get it right you can hard twich it and it will skip the bait to surface and then let it fall Its deadly .And you can stay above the oysters and snags.Just hook and l bait works well too..Sometimes they attack the cork thats when you un/snap the cork and jig and swirl on topwater.They make that cork w/o wire and plastic spring too it has little sticks in each end but it wants to slip on me. All the above works with mono too...cva34


----------

